# Tàng kinh cát > Chương trình cad, cam, cnc v.v... >  Hỏi về NC Studio.

## phamtinh1987

Em đang chế 1 con máy CNC mini, em cài card NC Studio V5. cài xong em chạy thử nhưng khi em bấm nút " All Axes" thì nó chạy qua điểm O(0.0.0) và chạy tiếp chứ không dừng lại.
Bác nào chỉ giáo giúp em sai ở chỗ nào với ạ.

----------

bamien247

----------


## CKD

Bạn có gắn các công tắc Home/Limit đúng không? Và các công tắc này có tác dụng không?

----------

bamien247

----------


## phamtinh1987

em có thử Ctac hành trình thì vẫn có tác dụng khi em chạm công tắc hành trình. Nhưng vẫn không về điểm O của máy được a ạ.

----------

bamien247

----------


## CKD

Vậy khi chọn REF ALL axis thì các trục có chạy & chạm được vào công tắc hành trình không?

----------

bamien247

----------


## phamtinh1987

Khi bấm vào nút REF ALL axis thì trục Z chạy và cứ chạy mãi, khi em thấy chạy nhiều quá thì em chạm công tắc hành trình thì máy dừng lại a ạ.
( Em chưa dám thử trên máy vì sợ nó va dao, và em công tắc hành trình của em là loại 2 dây)

----------


## CKD

> Khi bấm vào nút REF ALL axis thì trục Z chạy và cứ chạy mãi, khi em thấy chạy nhiều quá thì em chạm công tắc hành trình thì máy dừng lại a ạ.
> ( Em chưa dám thử trên máy vì sợ nó va dao, và em công tắc hành trình của em là loại 2 dây)


Hic! Bó tay với bác chủ về thí nghiệm này  :Smile:  đùa tí.
1. Chức năng REF Home về cơ bản thì bác chủ chưa hiểu hết.. mà còn test trơn (tức không test trên máy).
2. Vì không test trên máy nên nó chạy không đúng.

Để hiểu rỏ hơn về chức năng REF Home cũng như REF All thì mình có thêm bài hướng dẫn ở link dưới.
http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/75...ll=1#post70232
_Xin lỗi vì mình viết bài ở chủ đề khác để tiện việc cô động bài viết cũng như theo luồng để mọi người theo dõi được tiện lợi hơn_

----------


## phamtinh1987

hi. đúng là em chưa hiểu hết thật vì em mới tìm hiểu nên còn gà quá. Bác thông cảm nha. 
Nhưng cho em hỏi thêm chút nữa để rõ hơn ạ. 
"- Input Lim X (Pin 8) có chức năng Home & Limit cho trục X
- Input Lim Y (Pin 7) có chức năng Home & Limit cho trục Y
- Input Lim Z (Pin 6) có chức năng Home & Limit cho trục Z"
Theo như em hiểu thì chức năng ref Home và limit là 2 chức năng riêng biệt có đúng không ạ ? mà trên chỉ có 3 chân đấu như thế thì khi em muốn lấy cữ trục Z là 0 đến -20 thì em sẽ phải đặt Công tắc hành trình ( loại 2/3 dây) như thế nào ạ ? 
Em là bên cơ khi đang làm Luận văn mà đá thêm cái này nên chẳng biết gì mong bác chỉ giáo giúp em với ạ. Cảm ơn bác.

----------

